# Wanted: Teamleiter m/w SPS, Automatisierung, Großraum Hannover / Celle



## CADMANN (7 Mai 2014)

Teamleiter m/w SPS, Automatisierung, Großraum Hannover / Celle 

Wir suchen für ein sehr feines Maschinenbau Unternehmen im Sondermaschinenbau einen SPS-Programmierer m/w im Großraum Celle.
Das erfolgreiche  Unternehmen besteht seit über 25 Jahren.



Sie sollten mindestens 4 Jahre Erfahrung in der SPS Progammierung mitbringen. 
Siemens S7, Step7, WinCC, Visualisierung. Erste Kenntnisse in der  Roboter Programmierung ist hilfreich aber nicht Bedingung. Grundsätzlich  ist die Bereitschaft wichtig, sich in neue Themen einzuarbeiten. 
 


Diese Position ist als Team/Gruppenleiter der Automatisierungabteilung vorgesehen. 
Die Inbetriebnahme ausserhalb der Firma beträgt max. 1-2 Wochen im Jahr. 
 
 Wenn Sie Interesse an einem langfristigen Arbeitsplatz haben, mit  einem guten persönlichen Betriebsklima, dann würde ich mich auf Ihre  Bewerbung freuen.

 Über eine erste Kontaktaufnahme freut sich Herr Borchert 0172 417 81 89
 Absolute Vertraulichkeit und Diskretion wird Ihnen zugesichert.  Sperrvermerke werden berücksichtigt. Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre  Bewerbungsunterlagen per eMail, mit Lichtbild, Lebenslauf und  Zeugnissen, Ihren Gehaltsangaben und frühester Eintrittstermin unter  Angabe der aufgeführten Nummer an   karriere@cadmann.de

http://www.cadmann.de/index.php/13-...-m-w-option-zum-gruppenleiter-grossraum-celle
http://www.cadmann.de


----------

